# Popular Rhinestone Size



## edwards

Hello All, I've decided to finally take the plunge into the world of rhinestones. I was wondering if there is a certain size rhinestone that everyone uses the most in their designs...(ie ss6, ss10, ss14,...)

Thanks in advance for the help, as everyone on this forum is very helpful and knowledgable and has helped me learn so much.


----------



## jean518

I mainly use SS6 and SS10. I use the larger ones sparingly as accents.


----------



## Boomerbabe

I use SS10 (3mm) the most, then SS6 (2mm) next and and anything larger occasionally, as Jean said for accent.


----------



## SandyMcC

Same thing here... all of my KNK and ACS customers, so far, are designing for 6SS and 10SS stones.


----------



## edwards

Thanks so much everyone, really helps so I'll know which sizes to stock up on.


----------



## DivineBling

My favorite size to work with is ss10, followed by ss16 and then ss6 and ss20.


----------



## taricp35

I use 10ss the most, followed by 6ss, 16ss, then 20ss.


----------



## My Shirt Connect

Since we wholesale rhinestones we can tell you what our customers buy the most of.

The most popular sizes for apparel are Hotfix SS6, SS10 and SS16 with SS10's moving the most. Then it jumps to SS30's and SS34's for the larger stones that are placed on top large block letters...... like the attached picture

For hair bows, customers take a lot of flatback SS12's and 16's.

And, we see a lot of seasonality in some sizes. For example we have several customers that make a lot flip flops in the summer time with SS20's.

Hope this helps,

Brian


----------



## My Shirt Connect

Here's the attached picture....


----------



## Kim_t2_au

I'm with the others. SS10, SS6, SS16 in that order.

Kim


----------



## edwards

Thanks all, it's always great to hear from the experts... just waiting on my software to get here so I can get started.


----------



## sjidohair

Welcome Edwards

I would start with a Selection of Rhinestones
16 ss-4mm
10ss-3mm
6ss-2mm

with 10ss- 3mm being the most popular with my Customers,

And some Rhinestuds & Nailheads in sizes

10ss-3mm
6ss-2mm

Gold, silver and Bronze metal type colors,, to start,, 

Crystal Rhinestones still outsell my Colors,,, to date.

This is a excitiing buisness.. Glad to have you in it with us.

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## allhamps

Just touching bases on what you've already gotten. Most of my designs are done with ss10, and the majority of my "wording", unless it's a large design, are done with ss06 because they allow for the most detail.

Your crystal stones will definitely be the color most used. After that, I get the most request for light siam (red), sapphire, topaz (gold), jet (black) and emerald.

Welcome aboard and have lots of fun


----------



## BML Builder

I use mostly the 10SS and 6SS, then I use the 16SS and different shape stones. I use a lot of the colors, but most are first requesting the crystal until they see the different colors. I have not used many of the rhinestuds, but I would like to use more of them.


----------



## edwards

Thanks for all the great info everyone, and also the picture...I'm a visual person lol.

Also thanks for the info on the popular colors, I ordered ss10 for now in crystal and hoping to add other sizes and colors soon. 

This forum is the best!!!


----------



## CreativeInk

lol we're the BHS Indians  nice and thanks so much for the info. Exactly what i was looking for.


----------



## rhinestonelady

ss10 and then ss6. A little ss16. Clear is by far my most popular as well.


----------



## leoleo

Thank U all ..


----------

